# 48 Gallon Seapora Crystal tank from Big Al`s



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Recently Big Al`s aquarium started carrying the popular low iron frame less tanks, i was impressed with the price point so i snagged one on sale at 239.99 reg: 279.99.
https://flyers.smartcanucks.ca/canada/big-als-london-weekly-specials-march-2-to-18/single/3
I will attempt to keep this thread updated as time permits on the build and progress of this tank.
DIY Stand with DIY light hanging rail.
36X18X18 low iron tank ( Seapora Crystal line)
Background : Black Vinyl
*Temporary* lighting : 1X Kessil AW 160 Tuna Sun and 1X Aqua Ray Grobeam 1500 Ultima natural daylight , my intent is to use a pair of the Kessils eventually or if i can find a deal on a Grobeam 1500 that may also be an option.
Filtration : Eheim Pro 2 2026
Heating : Hydor ETH 200 external inline heater
CO2: DIY 2 stage regulator
CO2 Diffusion: DIY Rex Grigg style reactor
Everything will be tied in and controlled by the Reefkeeper Lite controller
Hardscape: Redmoor wood and Dragon stone/Okho stone
Substrate :some used ADA and Netlea soil


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh nice. another tank from charlie1.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

following, I'm curious why rex grigg instead of cerge? does rex use less co2 for the same amount of diffusal? and more importantly is the rex more louder then cerge.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> following, *I'm curious why rex grigg instead of cerge? *does rex use less co2 for the same amount of diffusal? and more importantly is the rex more louder then cerge.


Because it`s what i have and it works


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mounted tank,hooked up the co2, filter and heater, tested and all seems well.
still need to tidy it up .


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Life got busy and forgot to update this thread. Around March 21 st the tank was scaped and planted, some plants will be switched out in time and permanent lighting is still to be determined.
Plants presently in tank are as follows- Elatine hydropiper,Helanthium 'Vesuvius' ,Rotala 'Bonsai',Rotala 'Vietnam H'ra',Rotala rotundifolia,Gratiola viscidula ,Staurogyne repens , Trident fern ,Anubias Nana, Bucephalandra brown?,Bucephalandra argonant blue .


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Since then while things got neglected , the co2 solenoid DC power supply failed and was only discovered after noticeable algae appeared, what a bummer, this was fixed and the Rotala Rotundifoila was switched out with Myriophyllum 'Guyana' in the far right rear corner, things are slowly progressing.
Quick cell phone pix


----------

